# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  مشکل با setup wizard 2005 & 2003

## prince-of-persia

سلام

من برای ساخت setup  در setup wizard فایل exe برنامه رو انتخاب می کنم . بعد خودش ocx و dll های مورد نیاز رو تشخیص میده و به setup  اضافه می کنه . اما وقتی برنامه را نصب می کنم dll و ocx های مورد نیاز رو نصب نمی کنه . این مشکل رو هم با 2003 , هم با 2005 دارم .

اگر کسی تجربه ایی در این زمینه داره بگه

با تشکر

----------


## rezaei manesh

برای بعضی از کامپوننت ها علاوه بر اونی که در پوشه bin  قرار می گیره یه فایل دیگه هم در پوشه ویندوز(سیستم 32 ) هست که اونم اگه نشناخت باید دستی به ستاپت اضافه کنی
در کل همه با ستاپ درگیرند
 از جمله خود من

----------


## maryam_vb

سلام 
میشه بگید برای ساخت setup  چه فایل هایی از پروژه رو باید به عنوان filesource اضافه کرد ؟
فایل هایی که در این مسیر myproject\publish\application file نشان داده میشود کفایت میکنه؟

----------

